# 3.6v battery verses 6v xenon bulb



## Andy4St (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm trying to fins a replacement for a *BROWNING TACTICAL HUNTER *rechargeable flashlight. No one seems to have a 3.6v xenon bulb. I was told by BROWNING that all their lights have 6v bulbs. Is this correct? Does it matter if the bulb and battery are not of the same voltage? If I use a bulb with a higher voltage than what the batttery can supply will I loose brightness?

All help will be appreciated!

Thanks, Andy


----------



## ateallthepies (Nov 17, 2012)

I am quite new to incandecent lights but believe that if you put the full voltage that a bulb is rated at through it, it will either insta-flash or blow very quickly? 

A 6 volt bulb will run off 2 cr123a 3 volt batteries nicely as when under load these type of batteries will give about 2.5 volts each so both together will power the bulb nicely at 5 volts. 

2 of the same size rechargeable rcr123a at 4.2 volts will either blow the bulb at start-up or be very bright and blow quickly as these type batteries give almost all their voltage under load so over powering the bulb? A 9 volt bulb will be fine on these type batteries whereas will run dim on the first type I mentioned.

I think a 6 volt bulb will run a little dim on a single '3.6' volt battery like a 18650 versus 2 of cr123a type 3 volt batteries but the bulb will run a long time before it blows if under powered versus over powered?

Am I making sense anyone:duh2:

Steve


----------



## ampdude (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds like it runs off of a rechargeable lithium ion battery if it is a 3.6 volt bulb. I've seen Browning Black Ice lights with both a 6 volt and a 9 volt bulb. But both lights ran off of two and three lithium primaries.

Have not seen the 3.6 volt bulbs. Can you post a picture of the light?


----------



## välineurheilija (Nov 17, 2012)

Well i have used one 3.7 volt battery in a stock Surefire 6P that has a 6V bulb and i was pleased with the output.i didnt notice very much dimming


----------



## ateallthepies (Nov 17, 2012)

välineurheilija said:


> Well i have used one 3.7 volt battery in a stock Surefire 6P that has a 6V bulb and i was pleased with the output.i didnt notice very much dimming



What is your light like on the recommended 2xcr123a primary batteries versus your 3.7 volt battery, we are only talking a volt or so difference so maybe it matters not?

Steve.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 17, 2012)

compared to the output with two lithium primaries the output of one lithium rechargeable on a 6 volt bulb will be considerably less, much more orange, and bad for the health of the bulb. Especially if it is a bulb that uses the xenon-halogen process.


----------



## välineurheilija (Nov 17, 2012)

ateallthepies said:


> What is your light like on the recommended 2xcr123a primary batteries versus your 3.7 volt battery, we are only talking a volt or so difference so maybe it matters not?
> 
> Steve.


IMO it does not make a big difference to the output but its a little hard to compare.maybe somebody has measured lumens?


----------



## ampdude (Nov 17, 2012)

Are your primaries nearly dead? It should make a big difference. I've never seen a 6 volt bulb meant for primaries that ran well on one rechargeable lithium compared to two primaries.


----------



## ateallthepies (Nov 17, 2012)

ampdude said:


> compared to the output with two lithium primaries the output of one lithium rechargeable on a 6 volt bulb will be considerably less, much more orange, and bad for the health of the bulb. Especially if it is a bulb that uses the xenon-halogen process.



OK, I thought that under-powering a bulb was fine but am more than willing to learn. I guess there is a sweet spot in filament rigs where output/filament life versus voltage occurs? Will have to do more searching on this site:candle:

Steve


----------



## ampdude (Nov 17, 2012)

ateallthepies said:


> OK, I thought that under-powering a bulb was fine but am more than willing to learn. I guess there is a sweet spot in filament rigs where output/filament life versus voltage occurs? Will have to do more searching on this site:candle:
> 
> Steve



Sometimes, it is okay to underpower a bulb, depending on what type it is. Not saying that it is bad for all bulbs to underpower them. Xenon-halogen bulbs though, generally you don't want to underpower them because the xenon-halogen process keeps the glass envelope clear of tungsten. Some bulbs are just filled with xenon or other gases though and tend to darken anyways.


----------



## välineurheilija (Nov 17, 2012)

ampdude said:


> Are your primaries nearly dead? It should make a big difference. I've never seen a 6 volt bulb meant for primaries that ran well on one rechargeable lithium compared to two primaries.


I tought that the output was adequate but i dont use that light with the stock p60 just wanted to try because the p60 drains the expensive cr123's soooooo fast


----------



## ateallthepies (Nov 17, 2012)

välineurheilija said:


> I tought that the output was adequate but i dont use that light with the stock p60 just wanted to try because the p60 drains the expensive cr123's soooooo fast



Can you get 3 volt regulated re-chargeable lithium cr123a size batteries? Not sure what the capacity is on these cells but a few sets gotta be better than primaries if they are expensive?

Steve.


----------



## välineurheilija (Nov 17, 2012)

ateallthepies said:


> Can you get 3 volt regulated re-chargeable lithium cr123a size batteries? Not sure what the capacity is on these cells but a few sets gotta be better than primaries if they are expensive?
> 
> Steve.


Yes i could get 3volt rechrgeables but like i said i dont use that incan bulb anymore i have a led dropin.and about the output i just compared and yes there is a considerable difference but for around the house tasks its fine


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 17, 2012)

When it comes to the voltage that a bulb is rated at, this is generally considered to be the voltage at which the bulb was designed to operate. In other words, a 6V bulb is typically designed to give the optimum combination of brightness, color temperature, and runtime at 6V. Generally speaking, if you operate a 6V light at a lower voltage, the color temperature and brightness will become lower. In other words you will lose brightness and the light will become more orange.

Of course, different manufacturers may differ on this. Some bulbs can be overdriven somewhat without drastically shortening the lifetime. Maybe this is the case with your light. No guarantees, though. But if the bulb is not terribly expensive, then you could always get one and give it a try. Generally speaking, you have little to lose other than a few bucks.


----------

